# JDM Grill light



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*JDM Grill light...pics now working*

Here we go...I have figured it out now.
JDM Grill light front and back. These 2 pics were were taken by previous owner




















JDM Grill light installed in my car with halos (notice that the Grill light has hyperwhites)










JDM Grill light front view with halos, low beams, and USM Corner lights


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
and i REALLY wanna see it

the pic has to be hosted somewhere
then when it is, right click it and get the properties 
copy the whole address line into a new message
then place image tags around it
[.img.] your address [./img.]


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ive seen that grill somewere. Was it on ebay or here awhile back?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

That is bad-ass!!!! If I was driving at night and saw you coming in my rear view mirror I would be like WTF is that??!!! Do you have any pics of the grill during the day?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm going to take some day time pics. The only thing is the halos are black plastic and the grill is chrome so it kind of clashes. But I'll change that soon.

These lights look like nothing else it is so awsome. You can't tell in the pics but the low and high beams are just standard amber bulbs...but I"m going to modify the housings and add some nice bulbs. 

The bulbs in the grill lights are polarg 1157 dual filament hyper whites that are really bright. Since I'm using only one filament I'll buy some new bulbs and move the 1157s to the JDM turn signals when I get them.

This is the only one of thes I have ever seen or can find for that matter. I was worried about the car over heating but that hasn't been a problem becuase it does have openings at the bottom.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........unfortunately, that makes a sentra, look too much like an older Lumina.........and i hate those old luminas.................

guess its something ya gotta see in person mang. wha'd it run ya?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

It wud look off da meter if the grille light was the same color of da halo, IMO, other than that just a :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> It wud look off da meter if the grille light was the same color of da halo, IMO, other than that just a :thumbup:


AHHH MY EYES! GRAMMER GRAMMER!


Looks bad ass man. Good job.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> AHHH MY EYES! GRAMMER GRAMMER!
> 
> 
> Looks bad ass man. Good job.


GRAMMER GRAMMER! Quicka way to type


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> GRAMMER GRAMMER! Quicka way to type


So it's the time to hit the space bar in the middle of "quick" and "a" that your worried about? I see


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> So it's the time to hit the space bar in the middle of "quick" and "a" that your worried about? I see


Quicka=Quicker, so a space wasnt needed


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

thanks for turning my thread in to an english lesson

by the way can some one turn the 3rd pic (just the grill light and halos) in to an avatar for me? I'd appreciate it. 

I'm usualy pretty good with computers but picture programs have been really confusing to me as of late.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn you for getting that!!

jk mayn
i love it real hard


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the last thread about this i thought was weak...........it got a total :thumbdwn: from me and i was accualy pissed off that someone wanted to make their car look like the aformentiond lumina. but now that its not it just looks mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! put some red's in it and make it look meaner lol j/k but i like it.
on a differant note, does anyone else notice how the top of the halos dont light up? i would try to replace the LED in the halo with a white one instead on blue to make it match :thumbup: (and put one up top too so the whole halo lights up)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice grille light. :thumbup: 

I hope your its not affecting your radiator

real badass :thumbup:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW! Talk about one of a kind! :thumbup:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> the last thread about this i thought was weak...........it got a total :thumbdwn: from me and i was accualy pissed off that someone wanted to make their car look like the aformentiond lumina. but now that its not it just looks mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! put some red's in it and make it look meaner lol j/k but i like it.
> on a differant note, does anyone else notice how the top of the halos dont light up? i would try to replace the LED in the halo with a white one instead on blue to make it match :thumbup: (and put one up top too so the whole halo lights up)


My halos are white. They are just so much dimmer than the hyper whites in the grill light. 

My mom has a 93 mercury sable that has the lights all the way across the front of the car. I was worried it would look to much like that....but it is actualy pretty original...who else has a sentra with this piece?
anybody? hmmm...thats what I thought.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Binger said:


> ...but it is actualy pretty original...who else has a sentra with this piece?
> anybody? hmmm...thats what I thought.



.....you lookin for a bitch-slap? j/k


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....you lookin for a bitch-slap? j/k


Well I was thinking about throwing some buelers in there but I think some people here may be to young to get that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It looks bad ass. Where the hell did you get such a thing?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I bought it on here from someone who bought it off Ebay....I'll have to go back through my PMs to find the name.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wow this grille looks nice, looks like one of those amecican cars.. mercury or something , one of them had it, but you could probobly put a nice hyper white bulb in this one and you could also paint it, like put stickers Sentra or B14 on the grill, paint the grill black or whatever your car's color is and then remove the stickers so when the light is on all you see is letters  ( i know i know ..ricy )


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah...to much rice...it already has hyper whites in it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah i realized that after i read the post the 2nd time


----------

